# Can we talk about absorbency & sherpa?



## SpiralWoman (Jul 2, 2002)

I know hemp is more absorbent than cotton. What about sherpa? I see sherpa diapers sometimes described as "our most absorbent" is that bcz of more layers, or layer for layer is it more absorbent, but thicker, than hemp? I know that absorbence & trimness are usually a trade off. What about "french terry" "hemp fleece." Then there is velour, which I assume is made from cotton, right? But more absorbent than cotton knit. Let's say you have a snap in trifold of velour, is that more absorbent than a CPF? What about flannel? I have some Kushies flannel prefolds I just started using as doublers & they seem really absorbent to me, but maybe they just feel dryer somehow than my other prefolds.

So, I'd like to develop a list least to most absorbency, what do you think? I guess we'd start with fleece as least absorbent! LOL


----------



## Artisan (Aug 24, 2002)

Other people (particularly diaper sewing WAHMs) know way more about this than me.

I know that flannel is one of the least abosorbent fabrics.

French terry is popular because the loops catch runny poops, and it's fairly absorbent.

Hemp fleece is popular because it's a nice mix of trim and absorbent.

Velour is usually made of a cotton/poly blend, although it's possible to find 100% cotton velour. Velour is very soft and has a nap, so it helps stop poopy leaks. However, since most of it has a touch of poly, I would imagine it would be less absorbent than a broken in CPF. (Well, it would depend on the size of the snap in soaker you're describing.)

I don't know if cotton sherpa is considered more absorbent than hemp fleece or not. I know it's very soft and yummy, but also rather thick.

Someone else will be able to help more, I'm sure!


----------



## SpiralWoman (Jul 2, 2002)

thanks! I was thinking that about the flannel, it just seems dry bcz it actually doesn't absorb very much, LOL. Interesting about the nap on the fabrics making a difference, too.

DS is a real super soaker, so I'm trying to figure out the best fabrics for me to put my diapers $ toward, & I am eyeing some sherpa, looks so comfy!


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

Its hard to come up with a "chart" cause it all depends on the particular fabric..... hemp fleece/hemp french terry are USUALLY the most absorbant.... but I have made diapers with 100% cotton sherpa which were far more absorbant than hemp... and didnt get stinky, LOL! Hemp fleece is no trimmer than sherpa... they really are about the same in "trimness" ... and as long as its good quality sherpa its absorbant and makes great diapers IMO. In general flannel is usually the least absorbant of fabrics out there... french terry is a nice soaker.. probably right up there with sherpa as long as its heavy weight stuff.


----------



## *~*SewHappyNow*~* (Sep 25, 2002)

Its very difficult to say this type of fabric is more absorbent than that.

Sherpa and fleece are both knit french terry, but they have different finishes. The fleece is usually brushed and then sheared. Sherpa is brushed, but not sheared.

Sherpa comes in many different forms. Sherpa can be 100% cotton, cotton-poly of different ratios, or 100% poly. Then there are different weights. organic cotton is thought to be more absorbent than regular cotton.

For example:
16.78oz 100% organic cotton sherpa is thicker, fluffier and more absorbent than 10oz 90/10 cotton-poly.

So you really can't compare that easily. It depends on fiber content and weight.


----------



## Marco Esquandolas (Feb 4, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by mama2kyla_
*I have made diapers with 100% cotton sherpa which were far more absorbant than hemp.*
Mind you that I am a BIG hemp advocate and truly believe that is basically the most absorbent thing out there, and I totally agree with mama2kyla on this one. I have one 100% organic cotton sherpa diaper and it is by far the most absorbent diaper I own. I mainly use it for overnight and only need one doubler to get the job done for a 10-11 hour stretch. It is bulky, imo, and takes a bit to dry, but those are the only downsides of it so far as I can tell. About the other fabrics you mentioned, yeah, what everyone else said: flannel is not very absorbent at all, imo and stains horribly. Velour I like just b/c it is soft and poos roll off easily. The hemp blends are nice and absorbent and I don't really have a preference for one over the other (hemp fleece vs. hemp french terry). I'm actually interested in finding more sherpa b/c I've been so impressed with it, but then I am sacrificing trimness b/c it is bulky to me, but then again, no stinkies over time like you get with hemp. I guess the bulk really depends on the number of layers you have in the diaper itself, though, so that can be avoided.


----------

